# Wanted: Kabuki Fulgrim "Phoenix Knight"



## kermitfries (Apr 2, 2012)

Hello, I am trying to get my hands on one of the Fulgrim miniatures that Kabuki released as the "Phoenix Knight" in there Knights of Legend series. A User on Warseer said he had one and would hold it for me until I got paid. Well I got paid on Tuesday and have been trying to contact him since then with no success, so I'm deciding to abandon that one and look for another. Here is the thread where I was supposed to get Fulgrim. http://www.warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?336444-Kabuki-fulgrim-and-rhonin-russ-W-TWC (my username on Warseer is CordovaLemonSlayer) 

I just made this new account, as I use Warseer and not Heresy-Online, but I can assure you I am legit. If you need me to prove myself somehow, please send me an e-mail and tell me what to do. I use Paypal for all of my transactions.

I really have been looking for this miniature, and I would love to own it. I've attached a picture of it below. Thank you!


----------



## kermitfries (Apr 2, 2012)

Or, if anyone is willing to trade their Fulgrim, I have tons of old and rare miniatures from rogue trader, and quite a few limited edition models. Here's a links to all of my miniatures. Just tell me which ones you want and maybe we can make a trade. 

http://www.warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?271368-My-quot-MASSIVE-quot-40K-collection-(Pic-Heavy)


----------

